# Daten aus ApplicationServer auf Website darstellen



## kulri (1. Mai 2010)

Grüß euch,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, auf einer bestehenden Website Daten vom Application Server (Glassfish), kontinuierlich anzuzeigen. Am besten wäre vielleicht die Daten per AJAX zu aktualisieren, damit nicht die Ganze Seite ständig neu geladen werden muss. 

Vielleicht hat jmd. Beispiel-Code od. eine andere Idee parat?


Gruß,
kulri


----------



## FArt (1. Mai 2010)

glassfish ajax example - Google-Suche
Faul oder absolut hilflos?


----------



## kulri (1. Mai 2010)

Sorry, Web 2.0 ist echt nicht mein Ding - von daher absolut hilflos... ich hab mich gekonnt bisher immer davor drücken können und hab so gesehen wohl noch einiges an Nachholbedarf in dem Bereich.

Ganz großes Problem ist, dass die Website die die Daten anzeigen soll, physikalisch und IP/Domain-technisch eine komplett andere Kiste ist als der ApplicationServer, auf dem die JSP-Seite läuft. Das hätte ich wohl noch dazu schreiben sollen. Gängige Browser lassen JavaScript-Requests auf andere Domains nicht zu... mittlerweile habe ich aber den Tipp iframe bekommen.

Hab jetzt mittlerweile ein Grundgerüst mit JSP und jQuery hinbekommen, Daten werden über JSON übergeben von der JSP an eine lokale Website auf dem AppServer die dann am Ende in einem iframe auf dem entfernten Webserver eingebettet wird.

Trotzdem Danke für den Hint...


----------



## ARadauer (1. Mai 2010)

> Gängige Browser lassen JavaScript-Requests auf andere Domains nicht zu...


echt mit jquery load kommt man nicht auf einen anderen server? gut zu wissen.

aber grundsätzlich ajax mit jquery ist genau der richtige weg...


----------



## kulri (2. Mai 2010)

Also, ich hab's extra nochmal ausgiebig getestet. Man kommt definitiv nicht auf andere Domains mittels Ajax.

JQuery bietet aber wohl eine wirklich perverse Möglichkeit Crossdoamin Ajax zu machen:
Mit jQuery Crossdomain Ajax (JSONP) realisieren | DevTips.de

Hier wird in die laufende Seite ein script-block samt Code injeziert der anschließend ausgeführt wird.

Wenn der Server böse wäre, könnte er da jeden beliebigen Code injezieren...


----------



## maxhub (24. Jun 2010)

Ich konnte mit diesem Code auf eine andere Website zugreifen, allerdings dann ohne Formatierung: JQuery- Auto Refresh Div Every X Seconds


----------

